# Ruger 10/22 owners



## jkbirocz (Jan 20, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone else has a ruger 10/22. I have had a stainless steel walnut stock 10/22 carbine since I was 13 or 14. I absolutely love this gun. It is the most comfortable stock of any rifle I have ever shot. Unfortunately I cannot use it for hunting in PA since it is a semi auto, but it is so much fun for plinking. I have a crappy BSA red dot scope mounted on it and it is super fast and accurate out to 100yds . Until recently I have only had 10 round mags for it, but have bought 25 and 50 round mags for it in the past 2 weeks, and have had a blast shooting it fast and furious. There are countless upgrades for this gun, but mine is pretty much stock other than the scope. I have been contemplating buying a .920 diameter bull barrel for it, but I cannot see the point, considering I shoot 50 rounds in less than a minute and the barrel is still only luke warm. Also if I buy a target bull barrel for it I will have to get a new stock. I have friends that have put atleast a grand into the gun with upgrades, but I still shoot as well as they do with the stock barrel. I have been wanting to buy a mini 14, but with the price of ammo these days I cannot see buying a .223 semi auto rifle just for plinking. Has anyone else had the enjoyment of a 10/22?


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 20, 2008)

I bought one, but didn't like the clips, I actually returned it to Wal-Mart after shooting about 250 rounds through it  The manager insisted that gun sales were final, and I carried him outside, and showed him the big sign that said Satisfaction Guaranteed, and he refunded my money 

I ended up buying a Marlin tube fed rifle, which is slower to load, but I've never had problems with it feeding. It had the stainless barrel, and is now in the safe until my son gets old enough.

I also had one of the .17 Marlins with the bull barrel, which I hated, as it had no iron sights, only a scope mount, ended up selling it outright


----------



## Jim (Jan 20, 2008)

Xmytruck has one! Its a cool plinker for sure.


I myself have a Browning BL-22 lever action 22.

It takes 3 different kinds of .22 interchangeably at once.


----------



## Gamefisher (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't know what all this gun-talk means, but it sure sounds cool


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey Jim I have a BL-22 also  . My dad got it for me for Christmas when I was 13, and I didn't shoot anyones eyes out. It is an awesome and beautiful gun too. It is nice being able to use all types of .22, you can hold 20 some shorts in it. My only complaint about it is that its a little too small for me now. I only have a 4X scope on it but that is plenty for squirrels. Browning sure makes a fine gun. Even with it being too small I'll never sell it, too much sentimental value and its perfect for my gf and hopefully my kids one day. 

Damnpeoples, did the mags not feed well or did you just not like loading the mags? I have heard good things about the marlins too. I had trouble with feeding and ejecting with mine with the first 500rds, after that very few problems, from what I have been told this is common. Also the 10/22 action likes to be dry, which I did not know until recently. I used to lube it up really well which only caused more malfunctions, after I was told they like to be dry, I cleaned off the lube and have had little problems. I am glad you were able to be satisfied at Wal-mart. The ones in my area don't sell guns anymore :? or handgun ammo, I think. 

My friend won a Henry rifle lever action .22 in a gun raffle and got a 3-9x scope mounted on it. He was at my cabin during our early flintlock season and brought it then. It was so warm out I decided to just take his .22 out for squirrels. He had it boresighted at cabela's when they mounted the scope, but he had never shot it. I took it out in the morning and missed a bunch of squirrels. I went back to the cabin and spent a half hour sighting it in at 50yds. After that the gun was dead on. I went back out hunting and shot a squirrel right below the eye at 20yds or so....of course that was the last one I saw for the day. That gun is tube fed also, but it only shoots .22LR; it is still a very nice gun, full sized and has a heavy octagon barrel. 

I took some video of my gf shooting my 10/22, shotgun and .22 single six, I will post them up when I get back on highspeed internet, and if I can figure out how, I have never put a video online. She had never shot guns before she met me, but she sure does love it, and shes pretty good too. Its hilarious seeing her shoot a shotgun, and the bruise it leaves :lol: Next up is a larger pistol, I think I am gonna start her with a .38 special or 9MM then slowly work to the .44 and .45,I just don't know if her hands are big enough to hold the big guns.


----------



## dampeoples (Jan 20, 2008)

It was the feed, I didn't know it was supposed to be dry either, oops 

I've thought and thought about a larger handgun, I currently have a .22 that has a target and pocket barrel, it's so fun to shoot, I couldn't imagine paying the price for the larger calibers


----------



## Jim (Jan 20, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Hey Jim I have a BL-22 also  . My dad got it for me for Christmas when I was 13, and I didn't shoot anyones eyes out. It is an awesome and beautiful gun too. It is nice being able to use all types of .22, you can hold 20 some shorts in it. My only complaint about it is that its a little too small for me now. I only have a 4X scope on it but that is plenty for squirrels. Browning sure makes a fine gun. Even with it being too small I'll never sell it, too much sentimental value and its perfect for my gf and hopefully my kids one day.
> 
> Damnpeoples, did the mags not feed well or did you just not like loading the mags? I have heard good things about the marlins too. I had trouble with feeding and ejecting with mine with the first 500rds, after that very few problems, from what I have been told this is common. Also the 10/22 action likes to be dry, which I did not know until recently. I used to lube it up really well which only caused more malfunctions, after I was told they like to be dry, I cleaned off the lube and have had little problems. I am glad you were able to be satisfied at Wal-mart. The ones in my area don't sell guns anymore :? or handgun ammo, I think.
> 
> ...




Im saving it for my son LOL! Plus its a great chipmink killer :wink:


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah I agree with you, larger caliber pistols get very pricey and ammo prices are getting ridiculous. My dad, uncle, and soon to be me, use the revolvers for deer hunting though. My dad has a cheap 9mm and a P90 ruger .45 and he rarely shoots them. My dad goes in spurts with buying guns, which works for me cause I just have a lot of fun shooting them. I would really like a ruger mark II, III or whatever, semi auto .22 pistol for plinking. My single six is really fun and accurate, but a single action revolver gets old when target shooting. I would really like to get a 9mm or .45 compact to carry on the backwoods fishing trips, after I get my carry permit. I have seen some weird stuff on recent trips and don't feel safe anymore  .


----------

